# FH Manor. Just!. Nov 11



## tank2020 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stormed out the house after having a barney with the wife over the hoovering, as if life ain't short enough as it is. Picked up tank2020 senior-senior, and set off.

This place sort of reminds me if the council built a mansion. The site is surrounded by run down farm buildings and farm worker's caravans, all of which give a good evil eye. The weirdest thing among all this decay? Balloons strewn for miles attached to the fence posts, as there appeared to be a party happening for the "locals".

Got out the car and started snapping away, then noticed the "NO CARD" symbol flashing away. Gone, no bloody card, vanished.  Had to resort to the Galaxy phone for the snaps, not bad I didn't think, although I have had to tweak them a bit, a lot.

It is apparent this place is in this state, not due to vandalism, the intact stained glass and greenhouse is testament to that, it has been stripped for parts, fixtures and fittings slowly pilfered for demand, possibly worse than vandalism, at least vandalism is a form of expression and not money motivated. Ranting, sorry.

Not sure of the history but found this info

_F H Manor

****** ********** Trust owes its existence to a
jeweller-turned-property developer called ****** ********** who, having suffered a short period of
blindness, used his fortune to found the charity.

In later life, however, ****** ********** did almost lose his sight in
an accident. By now he had grown rich from the fruits of
his property empire, and taken on some of the trappings
of a country gentleman.
****** had a 1,500-acre country near Maidstone, Kent.
It was there that his chauffeur accidentally shot him in
the eye during a shooting party. His sight was saved at
Maidstone Hospital. It was possibly this incident
that inspired ****** to leave his estate to a charity for
the blind?_





[/url]
2011-11-20 12.15.16 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.13.56 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.11.21 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.06.21 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.06.14 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.05.32 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.05.23 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.04.28 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.03.21 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.02.49 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.02.10 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.01.44 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.00.49 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.00.05 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 11.59.39 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 11.57.01 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 11.56.43 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
2011-11-20 12.13.56 by Tank2020, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## st33ly (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting looking place this


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 20, 2011)

Weirdness abounds! Do you reckon this is a listed building and an unscrupulous owner is stripping it on the sly to make money, the next obvious stage being a mystery fire? Smells a bit fishy. Hey! Not bad pix at all for a camera in a phone though! Well done. Tonto says do 50 lines, "I must help around the house more and hoovering is a chore i should adore".


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 20, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> "I must help around the house more and hoovering is a chore i should adore".


 I was gonna hoover, when I got back, tut!


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice job tank I take it the just refers to the camera whoopsie


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, what a fabulous looking place. Great photos by the way  Nice one!!!


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice job tank I take it the just refers to the camera whoopsie



Yeah only the Camera whoopsie


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 22, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> This place sort of reminds me if the council built a mansion....


Built by committee...love it! 
Very quirky looking building. Love the stained glass. Fab find and pics.


----------



## rhubarb (Dec 6, 2011)

Odd looking place innit, mismatch of different eras


----------

